# Decent cheap mic?



## jamieboo (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello folks

My music production is mainly in the realm of VSTs so I've never had much need for a mic, but I also do quite a bit of VO work so it would be good if I had the option of doing some of this work from home.
The VO stuff I do is mostly for voicing broadcast audio-description so I don't require anything too fancy.
A colleague uses the Rode NT2A Studio Pack which is pretty well priced and comes with all the bits and pieces I would need - and to my inexperienced ears it sounds fine, so I was thinking of picking this up too.
But then I recently read on a forum somewhere that this is NOT a very well regarded mic at all!
Then I was reading about the MCA SP1 which is apparently pretty good considering how cheap it is.
And of course there are a million other options.
So what might the wise and experienced people of this forum recommend to someone who's after a reasonable, no-frills VO mic, for no more than £250?

Thanks


----------



## tav.one (Jul 1, 2018)

I'd recommend Shure SM7B, have been using it for years, love it for VO, string instruments, percussion & anything that I want smooth, round, warm & a little dark.
NT2A is one hell of a mic, its one of the most versatile mics I've ever used in that price range, don't take it out of your options.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 1, 2018)

Shure SM57 or SM58.

If you can stretch your budget at bit more you can get microphones that are actually used in the broadcast world, such as a Shure SM7B or Electro voice RE20, but they might need more powerful microphone pre-amps for the best results. Rode makes a broadcast microphone as well.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 1, 2018)

Do you have a phantom power supply? Are you recording into a recorder or into your computer?


----------



## jfino (Jul 1, 2018)

If you you're interested you could mod a mic to make it sound way better. Requires minimal soldering skills.
You need a donor mic and a capsule. 
https://microphone-parts.com/ has great capsules.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 1, 2018)

You should try the Aston Origin. Surprisingly great, cheap microphone !


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 1, 2018)

You should try the Aston Origin. Surprisingly great, cheap microphone !


----------



## jamieboo (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for the replies folks!

I'll be plugging this into my audio interface - a Steinberg UR22 - which I believe does have phantom power.

Interesting that I should maybe NOT be ruling out the Rode NT2A - which up until this forum post I rather had done.

Any further thoughts?


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm considering getting the brand new Slate ML2 modelling mic. Might be worth looking at as it's certainly in the right price range


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 1, 2018)

If you listen to my recent album, "Honestly", all my vocals, leads and backgrounds, were recorded with en EV RE-20.


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 1, 2018)

I wouldn't rule out the Rhode either.


----------



## CGR (Jul 1, 2018)

Sennheiser MK4 - superb German made large Consenser mic.


----------



## elpedro (Jul 2, 2018)

CAD E100S I think it’s the only one they still make in the USA.Brilliant mic with very low self-noise. It’s a great all-round performer, my favourite by a long shot.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 2, 2018)

jamieboo said:


> Interesting that I should maybe NOT be ruling out the Rode NT2A - which up until this forum post I rather had done.
> 
> Any further thoughts?



I'll just second the recommendation to not necessarily rule out the Røde NT2A. I bought an NT2A a couple of years ago merely to have an inexpensive, easy-to-reach-for mic that would always be set up by my DAW, but even though I have a few more expensive mics, the NT2A has become my go-to mic for voiceovers, as well as for recording Irish whistles, which is a task at which I had great difficulty in getting good results prior to buying the Røde.


----------



## sinkd (Jul 2, 2018)

+1 for the SM7B


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jul 2, 2018)

I use an EV RE320 (similar to the RE-20). It's good on pretty much everything, but as with many dynamic mics, you have to push the gain a bit sometimes (so I bought a cloud-lifter)
Here's a good list of mics under $500, though I'm sure they're missing some good ones, like the Aston Origin someone mentioned earlier (and there's also the Spirit, but it's about twice the price)

https://www.micreviews.com/guides/best-microphone-for-under-500-dollars


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 2, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> I use an EV RE320 (similar to the RE-20). It's good on pretty much everything, but as with many dynamic mics, you have to push the gain a bit sometimes (so I bought a cloud-lifter)
> Here's a good list of mics under $500, though I'm sure they're missing some good ones, like the Aston Origin someone mentioned earlier (and there's also the Spirit, but it's about twice the price)
> 
> https://www.micreviews.com/guides/best-microphone-for-under-500-dollars




What its a "cloud lifter" please?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 2, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> What its a "cloud lifter" please?



The Aston Spirit is indeed a very nice mic as well, but the Origin was in the price range 

A Cloud Lifter is a small device that adds +25db of gain to a microphone before hitting a preamp, mostly used with ribbon mics. It's great !

https://www.cloudmicrophones.com/cloudlifter-cl-1


----------



## robgb (Jul 2, 2018)

https://www.lewitt-audio.com/microphones/lct-recording/lct-440-pure


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 2, 2018)

aston origin. stunning quality for a small price


----------



## bryla (Jul 2, 2018)

I would not recommend the Astons for VO. They are particularly sensitive to high end S’s and they are somewhat noisy. 

I can however recommend the SM7B but you’ll need a cloudlifter or fethead.


----------



## ptram (Jul 2, 2018)

A company that is rarely cited, but makes reasonably priced good microphones, is Audio Technica.

Paolo


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 2, 2018)

jamieboo said:


> Thanks for the replies folks!
> 
> I'll be plugging this into my audio interface - a Steinberg UR22 - which I believe does have phantom power.
> 
> ...


Rode makes great mics, I've had 4 or 5 from them over the years... For VO, even the NT1a would probably be enough for you. As always, best to find a way to try the mic before you buy. Borrow from a friend, go to a music store, etc... Then buy it used.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 2, 2018)

ptram said:


> A company that is rarely cited, but makes reasonably priced good microphones, is Audio Technica.
> 
> Paolo


Agreed, I have the AT4033a and use it for all VO work - love it.


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Jul 14, 2018)

Depends whether you want condenser or dynamic but Rode NT1a or Shure SM57 are both great choices.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 14, 2018)

Man, I stumbled on an absolute killer recently - the MXL CR89. A friend of mine who is a highly respected engineer in Nashville wrote a pretty glowing review on it in Pro Audio Review, where he put it up against a Sony C800G - an $8000 mic - and the MXL held its own. There's also a decent A/B comparison on youtube of those two (take it with a grain of salt of course, but it's pretty well done).

Having used it for almost a year now, I concur. I have been choosing it quite a bit over mics many times its price (currently just $189 on Amazon - normally closer to $300). It sounds gorgeous and is possibly the quietest mic I've ever heard - almost imperceptible noise floor.

Anyway, it's worth checking out!


----------



## Bassious (Jul 14, 2018)

Another suggestion for good and inexpensive is the Cascade Fathead. I think they land in the price range you mentioned and have a variety of flavors. I have a couple but the easy pick is their fathead. Its a ribbon with a built in pre/lifter so its got buckets of signal and also top end up to 10-12k. Powered by phantom and you can get your Barry White on!
Another fiddly bit is you mentioning using the steinberg interface. The pres can sound boxy so I would second the previous suggestion of trialing it. Prevents lunchbag letdown. Also no mention of isolation. The room wont bite you in the butt will it?
Cheers, my 2 cents


----------



## Vardaro (Jul 14, 2018)

AT-2020?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 14, 2018)

Studio Projects B3 is also a real bargain.


----------



## jamieboo (Jul 14, 2018)

Gah! Missed out on the recent flurry of activity on this thread and a couple of days ago I bit the bullet and went for the Rode NT2A.
In light of the recent, enthusiastic suggestions of other mics, I hope I haven't made a mistake! 

But I'm not going to think about that for the time being.
For now I need to find a good boom arm for the NT2A.
Any suggestions?
I'd been thinking of keeping things Rode and going for their PSA1.
But I hear that the NT2A is a bit too heavy for it and it can... droop!
Can anyone suggest a good boom arm for the NT2A that won't have this problem.
Don't really want to spend more than £60.

Thanks


----------



## CGR (Jul 15, 2018)

jamieboo said:


> Gah! Missed out on the recent flurry of activity on this thread and a couple of days ago I bit the bullet and went for the Rode NT2A.
> In light of the recent, enthusiastic suggestions of other mics, I hope I haven't made a mistake!
> 
> But I'm not going to think about that for the time being.
> ...


Wow - ask for advice 2 weeks ago and then go AWOL - nice move. The online equivalent of starting a conversation and then walking out the door. Hope the NT2A works out for you.


----------



## jamieboo (Jul 15, 2018)

CGR said:


> Wow - ask for advice 2 weeks ago and then go AWOL - nice move. The online equivalent of starting a conversation and then walking out the door. Hope the NT2A works out for you.


Hehe! I asked at the start of the month. There were a lot of immediate responses some of which were supportive of the NT2A. Then the topic went dead - til yesterday!
So actually it's the online equivalent of starting a conversation, listening to all the wise and reasoned responses, walking out of the room with a sense of resolve after the topic seemed spent, then a load of different people coming into the room 2 weeks later and kicking about some new opinions! 
But all is good!
Any thoughts on my boom arm query?


----------



## CGR (Jul 15, 2018)

jamieboo said:


> Hehe! I asked at the start of the month. There were a lot of immediate responses some of which were supportive of the NT2A. Then the topic went dead - til yesterday!
> So actually it's the online equivalent of starting a conversation, listening to all the wise and reasoned responses, walking out of the room with a sense of resolve after the topic seemed spent, then a load of different people coming into the room 2 weeks later and kicking about some new opinions!
> But all is good!
> Any thoughts on my boom arm query?


Yep - fair enough! Rode mics are a quality purchase, and I've also read good things about the NT2A. Can't offer any opinion re the boom arm I'm afraid.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 15, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Man, I stumbled on an absolute killer recently - the MXL CR89. A friend of mine who is a highly respected engineer in Nashville wrote a pretty glowing review on it in Pro Audio Review, where he put it up against a Sony C800G - an $8000 mic - and the MXL held its own. There's also a decent A/B comparison on youtube of those two (take it with a grain of salt of course, but it's pretty well done).
> 
> Having used it for almost a year now, I concur. I have been choosing it quite a bit over mics many times its price (currently just $189 on Amazon - normally closer to $300). It sounds gorgeous and is possibly the quietest mic I've ever heard - almost imperceptible noise floor.
> 
> Anyway, it's worth checking out!




interesting


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 16, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> interesting




Yep. I may risk credibility with some of my engineer friends, but I think the days of needing to spend $$$$ on mics are over. And I don’t care what they think - the results I’ve been getting back it up. But to be fair, I’d be upset too if a $300 mic sounded as good or better than a $20,000 vintage investment 

I just produced a big record for a 3-time consecutive #1 artist in his genre, featuring a few household-name vocalists, and this mic is all over it. I’m gonna grab a second one while they’re only $189 - that’s just stupid to pass up.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 16, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Yep. I may risk credibility with some of my engineer friends, but I think the days of needing to spend $$$$ on mics are over. And I don’t care what they think - the results I’ve been getting back it up. But to be fair, I’d be upset too if a $300 mic sounded as good or better than a $20,000 vintage investment
> 
> I just produced a big record for a 3-time consecutive #1 artist in his genre, featuring a few household-name vocalists, and this mic is all over it. I’m gonna grab a second one while they’re only $189 - that’s just stupid to pass up.



Yes and no, Jim. There are too many ways for an engineer to assess a mic to validate your statement.

Just for starters:

1. Build quality. How good are the parts, how precisely and consistently are they made and constructed, how likely are they to last?
2. How many different kinds of sources do they accomplish tasks for well?
3. How well will they hold there resale value?

For instance, my voice sounds better on an EV RE 20 than more expensive Neumann condensers. That doesn't make it "as good a microphone for $500 as a $3500 U47." It just makes it better for my specific purpose.

I think we live in an era where people rate their own experiences over empirical evaluation. I don't.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 16, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Yes and no, Jim. There are too many ways for an engineer to assess a mic to validate your statement.
> 
> Just for starters:
> 
> ...



I totally get that Jay, and agree overall. And of course anything like this - whether mics, studio monitors, etc. - is highly subjective. Our ears and brains all work and interpret differently. I was just speaking purely in terms of sonics between the two mics being compared.

Yes indeed, there are certainly other factors to be considered, like build quality, resale value, etc. - although in this particular case that is another aspect that really surprised me - the CR89 is built like a tank.

But that aside, strictly speaking of sonic character alone, my point was that it is possible to get world-class results from a $300 mic. There’s certainly something to be said for investing in a great mic, but price is no longer a barrier to excellence purely in terms of sonics.

So yeah, I absolutely agree with your points - I was also just coming at this from the perspective of the thread title - “decent cheap mic.” Hope that makes sense


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 16, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> I totally get that Jay, and agree overall. And of course anything like this - whether mics, studio monitors, etc. - is highly subjective. Our ears and brains all work and interpret differently. I was just speaking purely in terms of sonics between the two mics being compared.
> 
> Yes indeed, there are certainly other factors to be considered, like build quality, resale value, etc. - although in this particular case that is another aspect that really surprised me - the CR89 is built like a tank.
> 
> ...



Understood. I am just as usual pushing back against feeding the “If I like it as well or better it is therefore as good or better “ nonsensical egalitarianism that is the currency of the realm these days. Sometimes expensive things are expensive for good reasons.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 16, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Understood. I am just as usual pushing back against feeding the “If I like it as well or better it is therefore as good or better “ nonsensical egalitarianism that is the currency of the realm these days. Sometimes expensive things are expensive for good reasons.



Well, you’ll certainly find me on your side of that, my friend - didn’t mean to imply that at all!


----------



## jamieboo (Jul 16, 2018)

A good informative discussion!
But any further thoughts on a good boom arm that can comfortably support the weight of a NT2A?

Thanks


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 16, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Yep. I may risk credibility with some of my engineer friends, but I think the days of needing to spend $$$$ on mics are over. And I don’t care what they think - the results I’ve been getting back it up. But to be fair, I’d be upset too if a $300 mic sounded as good or better than a $20,000 vintage investment
> 
> I just produced a big record for a 3-time consecutive #1 artist in his genre, featuring a few household-name vocalists, and this mic is all over it. I’m gonna grab a second one while they’re only $189 - that’s just stupid to pass up.




I find it fascinating that this 70 year old tech , same with mic preamps, seems to be some mystical creature where only Neumann or very expensive mics can tame. I keep seeing/hearing these comParisons and the comments, I hear just a minor difference... barely noticeable, yet the comments are always how much better the expensive one is. I mean, it’s not rocket science or cloning an iPhone, it’s tech that’s been around and dissected hundred of times.
I cannot believe with so much other tech and manufacturing costs lowered that other brands cannot compete at much lower prices. China’s poor quality issues has changed a lot and now make much better everything than any other country. And mics and pre are not made of gold or precious components inside an Indiana Jones treasure chest.
Audio engineering is much like music, people like what they are used to. And they are used to u87 on vocals. But to say it’s better than the mxl or warm audio etc when most people wouldn’t be able to select it on a real blind test the issue for me is that’s it’s all about marketing. A Mercedes is not 100 times better than a new Honda Accord but because of psicológical pricing we think it is. The higher the product is priced the more people think it’s good quality. Same with wine. It’s the most common product cited on marketing books for this trick.
So neuman etc jack up the price, say it’s the one all those 80s 90s records are made and then you’ll have a slew of YouTube and Gearslutz comments saying how much better it is or that the test had flaws etc. Specially on mic preamps where the difference is so minimal seems we forget about the actual music.
I think there should more mic and preamps tests where the author uploads wav/videos of the same mic/pre but changing images to make people think it’s changing. Maybe apply a 0.3db freq boost at 1k to mess w people. Then upload a video of the real shootout with the images changes around and then fianllly one with the real images corresponding to the audio. This way it’s not the product being compared but it’s the reaction and how marketing affects perception.
I mean many mics and pres sound good and different for maybe different applications but any of these affordable mics and pre placed in front of good musicians in a nice sounding room will sound just as good as the expensive ones, but then why would those musicians go to the affordable mic studio and why would engineers say affordable mics are as good for their very expensive investment/studio biz.
I know these are very controversial statements but hopefully newbies will read this and start to reason about their purchases and understand about how powerful the marketing machine is towards expensive gear. More expensive gear more sales commission, which mean more sales people and marketing partners stearing away from bad reviews and affordable stuff.
The music and performance and composition is about 80% if the record. 18% the room and 2% the gear. NowadAys seems it’s all about the gear and the only folks making real money on the music world.
So checking videos like this are very cool. And also it’s not a black and white thing. It depends on a lot of things and specific gear. I onboard pc mic or $30 mic will sound crappy but hopefully what I write is understandable.
I personally got some Micheal jolly mics which are modified mxl.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 16, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> I find it fascinating that this 70 year old tech, same with mic preamps, seems to be some mystical creature where only Neumann or very expensive mics can tame...



Well, not to dive too deep into this rabbit hole, I too find myself leaning in this direction. I mean, I get it from both perspectives. We creatives are a funny bunch. I was talking with a friend of mine who has a killer studio and a good mic locker with at least 3 highly prized (and priced!) vintage mics. And funny enough, while he goes on social media marketing campaigns touting his investment in "the best of the best", he has also confided in me that so much of it is purely about perception. There's a psychological element to telling an artist they're standing in front of a vintage Neumann that cost him $20,000. They tend to give it their A-game. Put the same artist in front of a $300 MXL, and they just don't respect it, hence a different performance. So, some would say that alone makes it a worthwhile investment.

However, while I agree with Jay in essence that experience is not always the end-all-be-all, it does matter. Bottom line for me, having been fortunate to have/use some of the best gear out there, I stand by my original comment above: I have tried both ends of the spectrum side-by-side, and found the $300 MXL to be remarkable, *without* any qualifiers. What really amazed me is that on every singer I've tried - as well as some amazing solo instrumentalists - that mic has given me appreciably better results than the high-end vintage option(s), and everyone in the room agreed.

Now, if I had nothing better to do with thousands of dollars, sure, I might invest in an expensive mic - but not a $20,000 one. And regardless of price, it would have to sound appreciably better than what I already have. Funny enough, I actually did have an expensive mic for a while, and I sold it last year after hearing other options like this MXL. I just need a great-sounding mic for my personal studio - I'm not running a commercial facility that has to impress clients. That can be a huge factor in these things!

Bottom line, you are absolutely right about the performance being the main thing. And I like to keep the main thing the main thing 

Anyway, horses for courses...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 16, 2018)

I was the happy owner of a MXL Genesis mic between 2010 and 2016 and I can confirm these are great mics for the price. It was priced about 800$ if my memory serves well.

The difference between a 100$ mic and a 500$ will be huge. The difference between a 2,000$ mic and a 20,000$ will be much less impressive, especially if you don't have the 2000$ preamp and the 5000$ a/n converter... 

My rule with hardware until now has been : never go crazy with one part of the recording chain, if the other parts are not on the same level.


----------

